# Rabbit Owners!



## Adz_T (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello everyone, this is our first post on the forum. We joined because of this section mainly, and to help where we can if possible!!

My girlfriend and I own two rabbits, one is a male Lionhead cross(not sure what with though!) called Chester and the other is a girl dwarf lop.. well at least I think so! Called Pixie. 

We will post pictures up later today and hopefully some of you will be able to tell me what the actual breed is for each of them 

We have owned the Lionhead for just under 4 months, and he is nearly 6 months old. I've owned the lop for 2 months and she is nearly 4 months old!

They live outside in seperate hutches. The lionhead is in a double and the lop is in a single on top of it. They are spoilt by girlfriend and I, they are changed twice weekly and are fed Burgess Excel pellets for Dwarf/Junior rabbits and the Burgess Excel timothy hay with dandilion/marigold. We have also introduced spring greens, carrots, apples and pak choi - mainly to the lionhead, as he is older.

We have introduced them about 3 times on neutral ground and they seemed to not even bother about each other, which we were happy about. After we were sure they were familiar with each others smell, we tried to let them meet properly.. eg. walking around our living room and bumping into each other. This went very wrong.. Chester was interested and was quite submissive considering it is 'his' room, what I mean by this is that he spends a lot of his time in the living room so we think he's made his mark wherever possible, I thought he would be the fighter if there was one. He had his ears up and had a sniff of Pixie and then suddenly bit his nose, we could tell it hurt him and then he moved back, Pixie then jumped at him and they were locked at the mouth for about 20seconds while we did our best to seperate them, it wasn't a typical rabbit fight, they were grunting/growling while.. what looked like biting each others faces. Chester didn't have a scratch on him, however Pixie had a cut above her nose and on the side of the face in the whiskers, she struggled to drink but we kept her indoors for a while to make sure she recovered, which she did no problem! They are both in good health now and both love attention, but if Chester has been handled, Pixie smells him and bits the hutch and gets very aggresive!

We will be getting them both neutered/spayed in the next few weeks before they meet again.

Well, thank you for reading the wall of text.. any comments, advice or tips are very welcome 

I will upload the pictures of them later today! 

Thanks,
Adam & Amelia


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I wouldnt have tried letting them meet until there both neutered and you allow at least 6 weeks for hormones to settle. Females and males can be funny if not neutered towards each other as well as the chance of a unplanned mating. You need to do meetings when neutered and a 6 week period has passed on neutrel grounds even better through some mesh until there use to etc others scent. Lion head rabbits are some times are not as laid back as other breeds. Your have to see how it goes. Not all rabbits bond .


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hiya and welcome to the forum.
your lucky it was a fight and not a litter of babies lol 
are you 100% sure of there sex?
dont worry alot of people make the mistake of not knowing rabbits need proper bonding before meeting straight away.
im sure you will get lots of help and advice on how to bond them properly after there both neurtered.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Adam and Amelia!

Cant wait to see pictures!

Thats a shame about the fighting. I do honestly think that once they are neutered and spayed then they will be much better! And as Sullivan says you are best to do it on neutral ground, where none of them have been! I first tried to bond Barney and Dexie in the bathroom as it was the only place none of them had been! Once they have both been done and settled after a few weeks then just try putting them together for small periods of time and hopefully you will get there in the end. Another thing to consider if you dont want to do the bonding as it can be quite stressful at times is get a rescue to do it for you. They will take them both for you and bond them for a small fee which is much easier and they shouldl come back all loved up! Good luck x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello!

Looking forward to seeing the pics! I had a lionhead cross once (Nala) and never knew what she was cross with so will be interesting to see if yours looks like my one did! 

Nala was re-homed twice for 'being vicious' but she was such a sweet little bunny and was never aggressive with me and enjoyed cuddles, I think she'd been pulled around by children in her previous homes. 

I partnered her sucessfully with two rabbits in her lifetime (all rabbits were neutered though) one was an old boy who she gave a new lease of life to but she was only 4 months old when they first met and so she outlived him. My current rabbit Sugar was Nala's other partner but she sadly passed away last year and so Lottie now keeps Sugar company-got pics of both on my profile page.

I'm new to pet forums too but everyone here is really nice and offer great advice!

-x-


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they sounds beautiful 
I'm sure they'll get on eventually , if not u could get 2 more 2 bond to them if you go to a rescue they can help u bond ur buns


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Would love to see some pics  I have a male lionhead that was recently neutered and am looking at bonding him with a dwarf lop doe!

I hope they get on after their ops, they sound very much loved and well looked after :thumbup:


----------



## Adz_T (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello again everyone!

Sorry we've not replied sooner, but thank you for all the replies!

We met them hoping they wouldn't mate.. but we wouldn't have a problem if they did, we could manage another 1 or 2 and I know a few people that would take/buy them from us. It doesn't matter as that was the last thing on their minds!!

I knew that getting them done can reduce their 'moods' and make them less terrortorial. Hopefully when they've been done they will be best friends!

NOW FOR SOME PICTURES!

Well, to start here is the Hutch arrangement, the plan was to make a hole in the single hutch's floor and make a ramp.. making a three-level hutch for them to share, obviously I would only make the three-level hutch once they have both been neutered. Here is how it stands today:



Now for the real pictures... [Click on them to enlarge!]

*CHESTER - MALE - LIONHEAD (CROSS??)*






My favourite pictures:


"WHAT YOU LOOKIN' AT?"


He does this when we go outside, it means "STROKE MY NOSE!!!"


My all time favourite picture!!!

*PIXIE - FEMALE - DWARF LOP*







Comments welcome as always!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

You lionhead is utterly gorgeous!!!!! he has the fluff of a lionhead but the face and ears of a lop?! I would say he is deffinatly crossed!! (if you look at my profile there are pics of my little lionead and you can see what I mean by the faces)

Both very cute!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I just found this whilst looking for rabbit colour advice, Chester looks like a lionlop!! 

Rabbit Breed Info


----------



## Adz_T (Jul 30, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I just found this whilst looking for rabbit colour advice, Chester looks like a lionlop!!
> 
> Rabbit Breed Info


Wow, good find!! He did look a lot like that when we got him 

I love the fuzzy bit on the top of Chester's head haha!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Adz_T said:


> Wow, good find!! He did look a lot like that when we got him
> 
> I love the fuzzy bit on the top of Chester's head haha!!


How old is he now? I'll have to get some recent pics of Pepsi up, he has lost all his fluff apart from little side beards and this big long peace between his ears that looks like a giant quiff :laugh: Lionheads are great!


----------



## Adz_T (Jul 30, 2009)

Reading the 'Lionhead Lop / LionLop' section, it says:

*"Lionhead Lops (Lionlops) are a lop rabbit, with a mane around their head/neck and ears. The fur is not as thick as the straight eared Lionhead, and is only around the head, and does tend to thin out further as the rabbit grows and undergoes the moult. Again, these breeds are low maintenance, apart from a metal comb through once a week/fortnight to keep stray shavings and tangles at bay. They are very laid back rabbits, have excellent temperaments and do make wonderful house rabbits and companions also. They love attention and love to be picked up, cuddled and handled. They are also very easy to house train. Lionhead Lops are slightly larger than Lionlops. They are a relatively new breed to the Uk therefore the size/weight does depend a lot on the parentage/pedigree."* 
- Taken from [http://www.rabbits-online.co.uk/Rabbit_Breed_Info.htm]

That describes him perfectly! He is older and bigger than Pixie, and Pixie was the one to start the fight, Chester was defending himself.

As I've said when Chester has been handled and Pixie smells him, (refer to ther hutch picture on page 1) she bits the mesh and attacks it. Whereas Chester is not remotely botheted when she has been handled prior to him being handled.

His coat is really easy to manage every other week he gets a bit of a tangle/lug under on the back of his neck, but it combs straight out. Only once have I had to cut a lug out.

Chester loves the house, he runs up the stairs and lies down half way lol (see pictures on page 1). He always 'Binkys' while running or on the spot. He's always chuffed to be on the big rug in the living room!!

Pixie is a lovely rabbit though, she is quite timid and when we let her have a run in the living room, she doesn't do much for a few minutes, we think this is because she can most likely smell chester, the fight also occured on the rug in the living room! Once she is comfortable though we can't catch her!!


----------



## Adz_T (Jul 30, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> How old is he now? I'll have to get some recent pics of Pepsi up, he has lost all his fluff apart from little side beards and this big long peace between his ears that looks like a giant quiff :laugh: Lionheads are great!


He is just nearly 6months, I think he has stopped growing now, he grew quite quickly but he has barely changed over the past 2-3weeks though. The only problem is that he maults a lot! If I pick him up and I have a fleece type coat on, I get COVERED with the hairs!! He's a cheeky sod too, he always bites my shirt buttons lol.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Adz_T said:


> He is just nearly 6months, I think he has stopped growing now, he grew quite quickly but he has barely changed over the past 2-3weeks though. The only problem is that he maults a lot! If I pick him up and I have a fleece type coat on, I get COVERED with the hairs!! He's a cheeky sod too, he always bites my shirt buttons lol.


Ha ha!!! sounds familiar!! Pepsi is also 6months now, he was castrated last week. They have such a lovely and cheeky nature, very curious but friendly with a bit of attitude thrown in


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awww they are both beautiful!!! 

Please dont breed from them though you need to know their genetis history and there are so many baby bunnies in rescues right now and not enough homes. Get them both neutered and will help with any advice you want on bonding, ive just bonded my four!!! That was stressful lol!

Also your hutches look very small, how big are they?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they really are beautiful, I'm sure they would appreciate the hutches being joined, they might also like a run attached to give them space to play in all the time. the more space tends to make them more friendly  

also I dont think you would enjoy having baby bunnies, they take up a lot more hutch space than you currently have, and you should avoid crossing breeds especially without knowing the genetic history of your rabbits, you dont want babies with bad teeth etc

I would also think now is a good time to have them done, look around for a decent rabbit vet, then you can start bonding them sooner and they'll be super happy


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> also I dont think you would enjoy having baby bunnies, they take up a lot more hutch space than you currently have, and you should avoid crossing breeds especially without knowing the genetic history of your rabbits, you dont want babies with bad teeth etc
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Adz_T (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello again 

I am aware the hutches are not huge, but they are big enough for now, that is why i have been considering a 3-level hutch. The sooner they get along, the sooner I can make one big hutch. Meaning, the sooner they are done then the sooner they will have more space! 

I have been considering a run but I am just struggling for space, that is why there are on top of each other. You see the door opens up against Chester's hutch and on the other side goes down to the shed and garage, and if I build the run outwards, we cannot get down to the shed and garage! .. so bit of a nightmare.. I compromised when I thought of connecting the hutches together, I will most likely buy the wood and design a third level, then scrap the hutch Pixie is in, it's a bit naff, I got it free so. Any advice you can give me on space saving? 

We do try and let them both have at least an hour of running around the house daily. Sometimes they don't get that as we work funny hours sometimes. Any chance we get they are let out. The last thing I do before I ever leave the house is make sure both of them are ok in themselves and have plenty of food and water.. it is also the first thing I do when I get home, oh, and give them both a cuddle (Pixie first ) as I'm sure they miss us!! 

About breeding, we didn't 'want' it, but we were not going to frown upon it.. if that makes sense. If they did have a litter then we would do our very best for the new born bunnies and do our best to look after them and eventually find them a nice home. I would certainly ensure the new owner knew exactly what rabbits expect and need of their owners, Amelia wouldn't let them go though, she'd knock down the BBQ and remove all the tables and chairs and have a massive hutch built if it came down to babies . I knew not knowing their past could be dangerous but just trying to introduce them went t!ts up so no need to worry!!

Thanks again for the replies and I really appreciate the advice and tips. I will CERTAINLY need help when it comes to bonding, I didn't know rescues could do it for you? How much does that generally cost?

Adam & Amelia


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Adz_T said:


> Hello again
> 
> I am aware the hutches are not huge, but they are big enough for now, that is why i have been considering a 3-level hutch. The sooner they get along, the sooner I can make one big hutch. Meaning, the sooner they are done then the sooner they will have more space!
> 
> ...


Oh crikey you only let them out an hour a day  out of those tiny hutches!! Thats really not acceptable at all, if you are having a problem with space you most certainly should be frowning on breeding for the welfare of your rabbits. Rabbits NEED space, RSPCA recommends min 6ftx2ftx2ft hutches and min 7 hours exercise a day.

Rabbits cant just be shoved in a tiny hutch and only allowed out when you have time. 

I dont know where abouts you are but could probably recommend a rescue to help bonding i doubt they would ask for mone outright just a donation but ive bonded lots of bunnies and would of course talk you through it once they are both neutered. I would sell the double hutch as a guineapig hutch, the hutch above isnt big enough to put anything in in my opinion. How much space do you have? If you have a shed and garage can they not go in one of those?


----------



## Adz_T (Jul 30, 2009)

I said at least an hour... If we are in all day we try and get them both out in seperate rooms as they don't get along. I don't understand why the hutch is classed as 'so small'. The top one I understand that being small, I have looked at another double hutch to go on top of it. Being honest, after they've been neutered, if we properly house train them, we have no problem in letting them live in the kitchen or living room, the only problem is the wires, they like to bite them.

I don't really understand the 7 hours a day excersize, that's more than a dog? Are you having a laugh? Mate, I don't really know why your so upset, we look after the rabbits as best we can. If we let Chester bomb around for about 2 hours he jumps up for a cuddle and then sleeps for a while, then he'll do it again lol. I wish I could provide more space for them but given the circumstances it's a little difficult. 

For us, it is hard to provide the 'RSPCA recommended' allowance but we do the absolute BEST be can.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

If rabbits are caged up all night and most of the day they get very frustrated and are not as tame and cuddly.
I appreciate what you are saying because their are times when I've had to work all day and night and especially if u have 2 unurtured buns that need separate time and space.
your rabbits would love it in the kitchen, they like to sit under the radiators and keep cosy, if you didnt want them in the rest of your house u could use a baby gate if you havent got a door. They also like to watch you come and go and follow you around every where. large dog crates at least 48 inches arnt so expensive and u would only need to put them away at night. you shouldn't have so many problems with low wires in the kitchen. My bun has has a couple of phone chargers and its very annoying. 

If you can I would move 1 bun inside they will be much happier and while they are so young its the best time to tame them. 

I know what you mean about the run around and then flop on the sofa, but at least then its their choice, also rabbits are most active at dawn and dusk. 

hope this is helpful, we dont mean to sound horrible


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

By the way, I think Pixie may be a Mini Lop - these are smaller than Dwarf Lops, which weigh in at 6 or more pounds (3kg-ish).


----------



## Adz_T (Jul 30, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> If rabbits are caged up all night and most of the day they get very frustrated and are not as tame and cuddly.
> I appreciate what you are saying because their are times when I've had to work all day and night and especially if u have 2 unurtured buns that need separate time and space.
> your rabbits would love it in the kitchen, they like to sit under the radiators and keep cosy, if you didnt want them in the rest of your house u could use a baby gate if you havent got a door. They also like to watch you come and go and follow you around every where. large dog crates at least 48 inches arnt so expensive and u would only need to put them away at night. you shouldn't have so many problems with low wires in the kitchen. My bun has has a couple of phone chargers and its very annoying.
> 
> ...


Hello Emzy, thanks for the reply.. I didn't mean to reply nasty but I log in to find I'd p!ssed in someones cornflakes, didn't understand why. A friend offered me a dog crate for free, I am unsure on the size though. Are they happy in them at night? If so I wouldn't have a problem in moving them indoors once they both get along.. I do have 2/3 wires along the floor, I was thinking about coating them with something with something so they are not to inclined to biting them, but I would never want to hurt them. I think I will have to tape them against the wall, that should do it?

I would like to thank you for understanding, it hards keeping an eye on them in seperate rooms. When they are alone they are VERY tame, both really friendly. Just when Pixie smells him she can get nouty and run away if you try to pick her up. Chester only 'nips' you if you are watching telly and stroking him and he is really comfy and you stop, he nips you to tell you to carry on!! Cheeky sod 

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol my bun nips my feet while i'm working at the computer for attention,

You could try gaffa tape, but not sure if it will fall off after a while

or u could try these JML Cable Tidy - 1.5 metres Black or Grey: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

also rabbits are supposed to hate tea tree if there's something u dont want them to go near might be worth a try


----------



## Adz_T (Jul 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> By the way, I think Pixie may be a Mini Lop - these are smaller than Dwarf Lops, which weigh in at 6 or more pounds (3kg-ish).


Hi, thanks for that, she is getting older now and she isnt growing much. She eats a lot too!! What are the general characteristics of Mini Lops? Sometimes she is very timid, other times she's very friendly and loves attention.



emzybabe said:


> lol my bun nips my feet while i'm working at the computer for attention,
> 
> You could try gaffa tape, but not sure if it will fall off after a while
> 
> ...


Yeah they are cheeky! Yeah after thinking about gaffa tape it would also be an eye-sore! I am certainly going to give the cable tidy's a try. They look good.

I didn't know about the tea tree, we have some in the house, I will try it later today and let you know how it goes!

We have a swiss cheese plant in the conservatory that Chester loves to eat, I've read somewhere it can be toxic to rabbits? He kept eating it about 2/3weeks ago and ever since I've read it's toxic he hasn't been near it since. His stool didn't change or he didn't have any other side effects, well that I noticed? Is he immune? LOL

Thanks again


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

probably not immune, small doses tend not to harm them unless its something really nasty, think most house plants probably arnt good for them, dont know what the plant looks like could u not just trim the bottom leaves off so he cant get to them or has he done this for u


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh im not upset Im just telling you its cruel to keep rabbits shut up in tiny cages, the bottom one doesnt look any bigger than 4ft, dogs have the whole house and usely a garden to run round they are not shut in a little hutch. Id say you're rabbits are far from spoilt being kept like that, you even stated some days they dont get exercise at all.  

You came here for advise Im simply replying not 'pissing in your cornflakes' whatever that means!! Its the rabbits i feel sorry for. Like i said you have a garage and shed theres no excuse keeping them in those poor excuses for hutches. They should be able to stretch out and stand up properly, your rabbits are still only young to they will grow bigger and what will you do when you bond them, squeeze two in there??? Rabbits need alot of space.


----------



## Adz_T (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello,

Emzy, yeah he has munched the bottom of the leaves, there was only 2 that leaned down, he seemed okay in himself though, I don't really know what house plants they can eat that I don't have to trim or move. 

Crofty, firstly I'd like to apologize for my post earlier, I didn't mean to come across nasty.. but we do everything we can for them and it was a shock for you to tell me it's no acceptable. I hope you understand why I took it the way I did.

Today we went to a Pets At Home for some more food and a few cleaning supplies. 
(We didn't get the rabbits from there, we got one from a farm and the other from an independant family pet store, that had the entire litter, with the mother in the shop) 
While we were there we saw a hutch on sale. The only reason I took notice is because of the post you made. It's this one: Primrose Cottage Guinea Pig and Rabbit Hutch
The measurements are 5ft x 4ft x 2ft. 
The current hutch Chester is just under 4ft x 4ft x 2ft. So the one at PAH is more than 1ft longer, slightly taller and deeper. Chester can stand up in the current hutch and he can't reach the ceiling of the roof and he can spread out at least 3 times across it by the way. It doesn't look big on the picture I know.

The new hutch will mean the I will have to re-arrange the garden, but if I do, I think I will be able to attach a collapsable run to it too, which should be ideal? Pets At Home - Runs

I thought that they could both share it.. it's big enough to accomodate both of them and if I attach a run on the side of it they should be fine when we aren't in. The only downside is that they will never want to leave it! 

Amelia baught Pixie a pink padded house from PAH today she loves it, she's asleep in it right now 

Again sorry for my post. What do you think of that hutch and the run idea?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I also saw that hutch today they do seem pretty big and a lot better than the silly train hutches they sell. I'm pretty sure that 10ft square is a good size hutch for 2 average size bunnies, although of course the bigger the better :001_tt2:. I personally prefer these runs Outdoor Pen with Fenced Covering: Great Deals on Small Animal Pens at zooplus as the wood doesnt rot after awhile and they fold up pretty small and have plenty of hatches, but dunno if this would fit the primrose cottage


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou for your apology, its difficult to word things on here without offending people, i try my best not to come across in a rude way, it wasnt meant in a rude way at all.

So lets see what ideas we can come up with!

So your hutch is basically 2 4ft hutches ontop of each other? Its still too small but I understand you are trying to do the best for your buns. I have a happyhutch combo i used to have my pair in (ive now got a bonded four so they have the whole garage lol) its a 6ftx2ftx2ft hutch ontop of a 6ftx4ft run. The important thing with bunnies is being able to stretch their legs, they love to jump and run and unfortunately alot of the pet shops sell tiny runs. I had a covered one made for £90 that folds completely flat but when up is 8ftx6ft.

Dreamer although he is a tiny bunny needs the space have a look at these pics

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/47380-exculsive-piccies-binky-king-himself-caught-camera.html

Ive bunnyproofed my garden so they have free range of the whole thing when im out with them.

How much space do you have for a run if you can fold it down when you want to use the garden for BBQs and stuff?


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

Primrose Cottage is a good size hutch and a bargain at that price. It's clear you care very much about your rabbits and want the best for them, we all have to learn and some of us the hard way. Well done for making an effort to improve your buns lives.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

great pic


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello!

Seen your comments about bunny proofing the wires in your house. What we used to cover the wires is rubber tubing usually used in fishtaks, its clear so not quite as unsightly as cable ties but is really thick and so the rabbits can't chew through it.

I used to keep my rabbits in a small hutch and run until I wanted to rescue a rabbit and woodgreen wouldn't allow me another one unless I got a big hutch with a 5ft square run. I thought they were being OTT but I did it and got my new rabbit and it really made a difference, both of them were pinging around it like mad things and were much happier so if you can give them more space I'm sure they will love you more for it.

I only moved my rabbits indoors when I moved house and didn't have the room for a hutch and run in my garden and it is lovely to have them in the house, they've got the whole run of the conservatory (they could have the whole house as I leave the door open but they never venture further out) and our garden is secure so they go out loose in the garden when we're in. I'd definately recommend having house rabbits if there is limited space for a large run in your garden. 

-x-


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

AmyCruick said:


> I used to keep my rabbits in a small hutch and run until I wanted to rescue a rabbit and woodgreen wouldn't allow me another one unless I got a big hutch with a 5ft square run. I thought they were being OTT but I did it and got my new rabbit and it really made a difference, both of them were pinging around it like mad things and were much happier so if you can give them more space I'm sure they will love you more for it.


A 5ft square run is not OTT at all  I think thats on the smaller side!! We all do the best we can for our rabbits but there is still a minimum requirement and if people cant provide that then im sorry they shouldnt have them. Im not having a go but I have to respond to that comment.

Im glad you went to the rescue and have given your bun more room now and i know Adz_T wants the best for his buns.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> A 5ft square run is not OTT at all  I think thats on the smaller side!! We all do the best we can for our rabbits but there is still a minimum requirement and if people cant provide that then im sorry they shouldnt have them. Im not having a go but I have to respond to that comment.
> 
> Im glad you went to the rescue and have given your bun more room now and i know Adz_T wants the best for his buns.


Oh I know now that its not OTT but at the time I was only 12 and my first rabbit was from a pet shop so I didn't know any different.

Ever since I put them in a big run I saw how much they needed it. The run I had was 6ft tall so I could stand up in it and they used to jump as high as that! Ever since then I've always given them plenty of room to run around.

But its interesting that if I hadn't gone to the rescue centre I'd never have known any different and my poor rabbits would have always been in a tiny run


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

AmyCruick said:


> Oh I know now that its not OTT but at the time I was only 12 and my first rabbit was from a pet shop so I didn't know any different.
> 
> Ever since I put them in a big run I saw how much they needed it. The run I had was 6ft tall so I could stand up in it and they used to jump as high as that! Ever since then I've always given them plenty of room to run around.
> 
> But its interesting that if I hadn't gone to the rescue centre I'd never have known any different and my poor rabbits would have always been in a tiny run


Oh ok i get it!  lol yeh I know this is the problem with petshops. Decent breeders like Frags give good advice and rescues... half the problem is people just dont know how to look after rabbits properly without the right advice.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Adz_T said:


> Hello,
> 
> Emzy, yeah he has munched the bottom of the leaves, there was only 2 that leaned down, he seemed okay in himself though, I don't really know what house plants they can eat that I don't have to trim or move.
> 
> ...


I bought that same hutch for my dutch rabbit last week and he loves.He is only 16 weeks old and runs round like a loony in it. He comes in the house alot as well his latest game is to chase the cat round the house. He loves to run round our garden as well.He tends to put himself back in his cage after an hour or so though as he is tired.But he has half an acre to run round bless him and he is never still.


----------



## Adz_T (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello,

Thanks for the reply Crofty, I think that the hutch I linked in one of my last posts will be sufficient for them to share if I can attach a run to the side of it, I will build it onto it if necessary. The problem with my garden is that I have a conservatory that takes over most of it and the back garden is flagged, it's not grass, I don't know if this makes a difference? I wouldn't have a problem of putting something over the flags that's a little softer?

The run would have to be collapsable so when we have people round or have a BBQ we can move it and make use of the space we have for tables and chairs etc. It would also need to have a roof on it, as Chester binky's STUPIDLY high sometimes, and there are a few cats that I keep seeing roaming at the back of the garden, There was a hole in the fence I've covered so they struggle to get out so they don't come in as much anymore, but obviously I want my buns to be as safe and as comfortable as possible 

If I baught the Primrose Cottage from [email protected] (5ft x 4ft x 2ft) then get a run for it.. 5ft square maybe? That would be a little tight in the garden but as long as it can be collapsed it should be fine 

Do you have any pictures of this 'happyhutch'? I don't really know what it is.

I think if I could build a run on the bottom and put the Primrose Cottage on top of it? Like.. a three story hutch, plenty of living space on floors 2 and 3 and a run on the bottom, they would be happy with that?

*EDIT*: I put HappyHutch into Google and this came up, this is what I mean, only with the primrose on top? Run/Hutch combo

As soon as they get along I wouldn't have a problem with them sleeping in the kitchen some nights, and for the majority of winter, then they'd have a load of space to run around. I think if I did all of that that it would provide a more constant happy lifestyle for them.. I mean they come in the house a lot too so they would be near the 7hours a day.. EVERY day if I did it? And even more in winter because the kitchen is big! I could even get a decent size dog cage for them to share to do their business in, and sleep in too, I think I'd fit that near the back door.

How does that sound?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yeh sounds like you're coming up with good ideas, dont worry about the flagged garden, its the space that matters for exercise, you can supplement their diet easy enough and pop food in the run.

Here's the happyhutch

6ft SYKES MASIVE Rabbit Guinea Pig Hutch & Run Combo on eBay (end time 09-Aug-09 21:30:00 BST)

The primrose idea is good, but cost wise would it not be cheaper just to get the happyhutch? Depends on what you want things to look like in your garden really.

My run I emailed a guy selling fold down runs on ebay and got him to make it to the size i wanted. (8ftx6ft)

If the weathers bad and im working the my buns have the odd day where they dont go out but they have a huge garage to themsleves its different than being in a small hutch. The indoor idea is great but you'd have to make a decision whether you wanted them indoor or out so they can aclimitise, outdoor buns in winter will find being indoors very hot and can overheat and vice versa.


----------



## Adz_T (Jul 30, 2009)

crofty said:


> Yeh sounds like you're coming up with good ideas, dont worry about the flagged garden, its the space that matters for exercise, you can supplement their diet easy enough and pop food in the run.
> 
> Here's the happyhutch
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply 

Yeah I didn't think the flagged garden would be a problem, it could trim their nails a bit actually 

The happy hutch you linked is big but do you think that would be sufficient for both Chester and Pixie to share? I though the Primrose hutch with a custom built run on the bottom will provide sufficent exercise for them and PLENTY on both running and living space.

The winter idea I would have allow them to get used to the inside before winter properly sets in. I mean bring them in one night and not the next to get them used to it. I don't like the idea of my buns being outside in the freezing cold that's all. I know they can handle it and eat a lot more food, but I'd prefer them to be comfortable


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Adz_T said:


> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> Yeah I didn't think the flagged garden would be a problem, it could trim their nails a bit actually
> 
> ...


Depends if you are going to have a seperate run too, the happy hutch dimensions are 6ftx2ftx2ft with the 6ftx4ftx2ft run underneath.

Mine were indoor bunnies, i decided to move them outside slowly over the summer, they are never outside in a hutch they've always had it in the garage or shed but now all four are together i'll probably get rid of the hutch. not sure what the dimensions would be for the primrose and a run?


----------

